# I'm just gonna say it



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

Gluten Free Dairy Free bread STINKS! I have been low Fodmap since June 18th...and I have tried Udi's and Rudi's and they both are the PITS. Can I get my money back?
almost ALL my issues have stopped...I have found that some foods that are 'safe' are not good for me....I have started cooking fresh...all in all it's ok...but the bread it rotten. I LOVE bread. I am a bread SNOB. I miss my CALI sourdough. Nothing compares. LOL! So I am done with this yucky bread. I eat turkey and sliced ham plain now.


----------



## Turniptornado (Jul 9, 2013)

Bread is delicious, but I've gotten used to just not having it. When I stopped eating sandwiches it was even easier. You don't need bread. I was raised with it being a part of lunch and dinner and sometimes breakfast but it's just not necessary. My grandma that I live with is allergic to wheat, egg, dairy, soy, seafood, tree nuts, peanuts. The bread she CAN have is disgusting. Since she doesn't get a strong reaction, we let her have regular bread again, but limited amounts. My aunt said some GF bakeries in Chicago make delicious bread, so maybe it's the grocery store stuff that is so gross...and expensive.

I often do corn tortillas and rice instead.


----------



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have to learn to live WITHOUT it I guess. I live in Nor CALI and we are KNOWN for our sourdough French bread. I am just venting. LOL!


----------



## bridy (Jul 10, 2013)

If you can bake your own you should try. I know it is time consuming and a lot of work, but the rewords are worth it.

http://www.silvanaskitchen.com/category/recipes-by-type/breads-pizza/

the website above has amazing recipes. Her cookbook is awesome too!


----------

